# If You Didn't Get a Nissan.....



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If you didn't or can't get a Nissan what would it have been? If I can't get a 240SX Coupe (I'm in NorCal if anyone has a cheap one...) the it would have to be either a 92-94 Eclipse GSX or early 90's MR2.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If I was shopping for a car and Nissan didn't make one that suited my needs & budget, I'd probably get a Ford Focus. Oh, wait, too late.

Why can't we have the Almera here?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

'95-early '96 VW GTi, fo shizzle. Of course.. that's what I'm going to get anyway. Hopefully.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Rx7


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

civic oh yeah!


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

myoung said:


> Rx7


What year? I was thinking a 89-90 Turbo II. That would be my choice for an RX-7.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Is300


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i wanted an eclipse soooo freakin bad too, even in the late 80's, but when they redid the styling for the 90's omfg DROOOLLLL

....then that ass-clown of a movie came out(guess), and i now own a nissan lol

but, if i couldnt have a nissan, prolly another mitsu, toyota er subaru (omg winter would be a blast if i had a subaru now )


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

mazda 6


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Celica All-Trac.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I'd get a Honda CRX. 1st gen 2nd gen it doesnt' matter. I've had some good memories in that model. But I'd definently throw in a B18B motor with serious internal work done to it and run tons of boost. That motor has an almost perfect rod/stroke ratio. But whatever it is, it would have to have boost. Serious turbo boost. Then it would be fun.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Probably a 360 Modena, maybe a Viper.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

1997-01 Acura Integra GSR Silver............:thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

prolly a wrx sti, definitly something allwheeldrive fro the winter...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Gas mileage no object:
WRX wagon.

Otherwise
1) VW Jetta wagon TDI loaded
2) mazda 3 hatch loaded
3) Pontiac Vibe loaded

If I wanted a cheap driving only car (no utilities)
Mazda Miata totally race-parted out.

For my wife:
Volvo S40

Seth


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Please don't fight*

1° Renault's Clio Sport
2° Peugeot 307
3° Golf GTI or Audi A3

Yes, yes... just the Golf were cars sold there but the others are great euro-sub-compact cars.

Don't fight, newer French cars are great machines, and I don't know why Audi's people don't offer the A3 at USA it's like a luxuryer (?????) GTI, better ride, better equipment, nicer design, I like them.

:cheers:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

id have gotten a 91-93 lx 5.0 or gt mustang. i love my 200sx and f150..but i really really want a fox body stang


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

1972 Ford Pinto baby


----------



## SynSpecV (Jan 23, 2004)

3.5 Msp


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

hooptie


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

altimobile said:


> 1972 Ford Pinto baby


Now that's class.

I like my Pulsar, so I'd go for something similar, size wise.  Right now a '92/93ish Toyota MR2 Turbo tops the list.


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

Evo Vlll saw one on ebay had 1k miles, buy it now for $22,500!! They are coming down in price very fast. Thought about a 85-88 Porsche 944 turbo, my bosses friend has a 944 racing shop and could build me a 350whp car for 15k including the car!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

-Mazdaspeed Protege
-Acura Integra GSR
-Honda Civic SI


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

When I bought my Sentra though, I also considered a Subaru Legacy Turbo and a BMW 318i. Both were to old/exspensive/high mileage for me at the time though.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

LS1 powered WS6 or Z28/SS
I'm looking for used ones now, as well as a used C5 vette.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I was also debating an R34 GTR, or possibly a Diablo.


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

jacked up 4x4 dodge. glad i didnt


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I would have gotten a scoobie-roo with a turbo but since i got what i got I'm perfectly happy with it... Ok it needs more power, but don't they always


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's too bad Nissan's out or I'd go for a Skyline.......I'd hunt down and import a NICE Evo V...Not a VI, VII, or VIII. The Evo V has the best looking body panels....they only did Fender Flares of that size on that model....


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, since Diablo, Modena, and Skyline are a little out of my reach and one is a Nissan so it wouldn't exist (though they say to dream big, right Shawn?) :dumbass: I would go with a Black 99 Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 extended cab with the cummins turbo diesel.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

howling_S13 said:


> I would go with a Black 99 Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 extended cab with the cummins turbo diesel.


Yes, Dodge trucks are the best. I would also take a 90-93 Celica, especially an All-Trac :thumbup: .


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i actually went to the car lot looking for a civic that day...ended up getting my 200


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

howling_S13 said:


> Well, since Diablo, Modena, and Skyline are a little out of my reach and one is a Nissan so it wouldn't exist (though they say to dream big, right Shawn?) :dumbass: I would go with a Black 99 Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 extended cab with the cummins turbo diesel.


Actually I was just kinda exaggerating the fact that people with b12/13/14's say they would have gotten a car 3 times the price range instead.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i would have gotten a camry or some other family car...i wasnt into cars like i am now...damn...a 16 year old with a camry...no lovin from the ladies


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

probably get a 3rd Gen Supra. or a 2nd or 3rd Gen RX7....a RX8 would be nice...Lexus SC430....Mustang SVT Cobra...*Ford SVT Lightning* would probably be my first choice! Oh well...guess they're just dreams of mine..hopefully one day i'll actually be able to hold on to!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Back in 1995 when i bought my car? I think i was also looking at Honda Civics back then but couldnt find one that was cheap enough. I believe I also looked at a Mazda 626 at the time as well but I was lookin around $13K total and that one was 16K.

Now? Im lookin at Acura TSX, Audi A4, Infinity G35. and used 2002 BMW 530i, 2003 MB E320 as a possible replacement.


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

Anything all wheel drive...

Eclipse Gsx
Talon Gsi
Any Subaru WRX
Any EVO


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> probably get a 3rd Gen Supra. or a 2nd or 3rd Gen RX7....a RX8 would be nice...Lexus SC430....Mustang SVT Cobra...*Ford SVT Lightning* would probably be my first choice! Oh well...guess they're just dreams of mine..hopefully one day i'll actually be able to hold on to!


DAMN! Why can't girls who live near me say stuff like that..


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Evo III or Integra Type R


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I had my eyes on a '92 supra... but when it came time to make the decision I was able to afford the car, but not fix it like it needed.. but I'm happy with my choice anyway. This car had 75000 less kms on it when i bought it.. that supra might've been dead by now, it was already going


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

AE86,or 96 turbo supra..YA!!! SUPRA!!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Subaru Impreza WRX-too expensive,


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I always wanted a VW Golf GTI...thats what I was gonna buy, but I kinda hijacked the Sentra from my mother.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I almost bought an 88 Corolla GT-S but they said the clutch didn't work. well the day before I buy the nissan they call up and say that after they rebuilt the tranny they didnt' put the clutch fluid in  oh well, my nissan has been fun to work on...but i would have loved more power and 4 wheel discs....not to mention good aftermarket support and awesome body styling. If i had gotten it I would have put all-trac under it and turboed it


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Toyota Supra


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Probably a 360 Modena, maybe a Viper.


If i was gonna get i high dollar car like a ferrari, I wouldn't dream of a modena. They are the most common ferrari on the road. I'd go for something a lot more rare, like a 512TR, or even a 456GT. Anything but the 360!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> If i was gonna get i high dollar car like a ferrari, I wouldn't dream of a modena. They are the most common ferrari on the road. I'd go for something a lot more rare, like a 512TR, or even a 456GT. Anything but the 360!


Yeah, I'm sick of going down to the Price Chopper, the parking lot is always full of them. I wouldn't be caught dead in one.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, no shit, the 360 is a pile. I'd rather drive Grandma's Camry than a 360 Modena.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, that's why I got a Sentra, because they're so rare. Everybody around here was rolling in a 360, I wanted to be different. So I rolled in a White Sentra, 4 door with steelies. When I went down the street, people turned and looked, and it was good I had a 4 door, so I could haul around all the bitches I picked up.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

FCS said:


> so I could haul around all the bitches I picked up.


And a trunk for whatever goodies you buy :cheers:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I could've had a 1990 Skyline GTR R32, but someone baught it before I could...Now I'm gonna either have a Ford Ranger, Mercury Villager, or a Toyota Celica....And the Skyline was only $10,000 too...


----------

